# no wifi with atheros card

## victorvictor

Hello

I cannot get a working wifi connection  (Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

I've followed this canadian tutorial (http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Configuration_pilote_Atheros)

i've addes all the necessaries options and compiled again the kernel; ifconfig -a gives :

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 1c:4b:d6:5b:90:f9  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

but there is no wmaster0 interface; i not sure if it is necessary

then i did ifconfig wlan0 up, puis iwlist scan, and i see my box in the list; then i configured wpa_supplicant.conf ;

then i added to /etc/conf.d/net

```
#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

after /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start, no connection....

and if i type /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart, i get:

```
 Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

No resolv.conf for interface wlan0

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

is it a kernel problem, or something else? thank you in advance for any help...

one more detail : the wifi connection is ok with Ubuntu or Fedora, installed on the same machine

thank you!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this my friend :

```

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# emerge --info

```

I can help you with that, since I'm the co-founder of Gentoo-Quebec and I know how to get that card working  :Razz: 

----------

## victorvictor

hi and thank you for your help!

here you are:

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

```

dmesg | tail :

```
usb 2-1: link qh256-0001/ffff8801365a9e00 start 1 [1/0 us]

hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 2-1:1.0: hub_suspend

usb 2-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8801365a9e00 start 1 [1/0 us]

usb 2-1: usb auto-suspend

gpg used greatest stack depth: 4000 bytes left

hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend root hub

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

in /etc/cond.d/net, there is:

```
#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_350_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Jun 2010 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dhclient dhcp dhcpcd dri dvd dvdr encode extras ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdu gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java6 lame mmx modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python readline reflection resolvconf session smp spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode userlocales xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

iwlist scan :

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:CF:39:2D:EA

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Livebox-C890"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000013a6160681

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1076ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C4C697665626F782D43383930

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:20:A6:7C:3E:A6

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=21/70  Signal level=-89 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"STE-ISABELLE"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000b92995e02a5

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1081ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C5354452D49534142454C4C45

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:13:49:26:C8:5B

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=17/70  Signal level=-93 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"F_Guests"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000af11a0cb1dd

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1093ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0008465F477565737473

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 05080001000004020001

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:16:CE:23:CC:56

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Livebox-456F"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000049f0c525823

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1078ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C4C697665626F782D34353646

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:20:A6:9A:2C:E2

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"STE-ISABELLE"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000bd43981b037

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1062ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C5354452D49534142454C4C45

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:1A:2B:47:52:F2

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"NUMERICABLE-FF50"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000057844c000

                    Extra: Last beacon: 773ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00104E554D4552494341424C452D46463530

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010002

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F0000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 07 - Address: 5A:12:E7:F2:5A:54

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"champagne"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000887bec46c93

                    Extra: Last beacon: 542ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00096368616D7061676E65

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 08 - Address: 5A:12:E7:F2:5A:55

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=20/70  Signal level=-90 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000887bec44a57

                    Extra: Last beacon: 551ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 09 - Address: 5A:12:E7:F2:5A:56

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000887bec4c017

                    Extra: Last beacon: 521ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 10 - Address: 5A:12:E7:F2:5A:57

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=24/70  Signal level=-86 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000887bec511bd

                    Extra: Last beacon: 500ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A6672656570686F6E6965

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 11 - Address: 6E:68:B2:0C:55:1E

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000009ee94df6cb

                    Extra: Last beacon: 414ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 12 - Address: 08:00:46:EB:5C:7B

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"MultimediaNeuilly1"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000003539de12037

                    Extra: Last beacon: 483ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00124D756C74696D656469614E6575696C6C7931

                    IE: Unknown: 010882840B160C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

          Cell 13 - Address: F6:EA:E3:11:1A:A8

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freebox"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000a749ed878e6

                    Extra: Last beacon: 482ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000766726565626F78

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 14 - Address: F6:EA:E3:11:1A:AA

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000a749ed9226a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 438ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 15 - Address: F6:EA:E3:11:1A:AB

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000a749ed926ee

                    Extra: Last beacon: 436ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A6672656570686F6E6965

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 16 - Address: 6E:68:B2:0C:55:1C

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"plume"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000009ee94d2936

                    Extra: Last beacon: 467ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0005706C756D65

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 17 - Address: F6:EA:E3:11:1A:A9

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000a749ed91d91

                    Extra: Last beacon: 439ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 18 - Address: 3E:C1:E1:23:A0:A4

                    Channel:12

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

                    Quality=20/70  Signal level=-90 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Lamoral"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=0000024eba8ce179

                    Extra: Last beacon: 420ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00074C616D6F72616C

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010C

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010004

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160C070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000048127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340C070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 19 - Address: 00:20:A6:99:E6:9C

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"STE-ISABELLE"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000054540ade037

                    Extra: Last beacon: 309ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C5354452D49534142454C4C45

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 03010D

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 20 - Address: 00:20:A6:9A:2C:38

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"STE-ISABELLE"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00001a43950c6037

                    Extra: Last beacon: 292ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C5354452D49534142454C4C45

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 03010D

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
```

thank you so much for your help!

----------

## cach0rr0

two things:

- if you run wpa_supplicant by hand, can you post that output (e.g. wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf)

- if that is unsuccessful, can you go to pastebin and dump  your kernel config up there? 

My laptop is an AR928x, so...working well enough for me  :Smile:  We should be able to get it working for you. 

If running wpa_supplicant by hand connects successfully and all of that, then we just need to get userspace configuration sorted. If not, suspect the kernel.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

And which one of the AP you want to connect too.

Maybe, the problem is only with your wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## victorvictor

i fixed the problem;

actually i had done rc-update add net.eth0 default

so i had to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop and then type iwlist scan; right after that  i'm connected!

i've noticed that with that only it'w working now.... i suppose that the active eth0 interface was preventing wlan0 to connect?

thank you for your help; this was (again) the opportunity a learn many things

----------

## cach0rr0

 *victorvictor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i've noticed that with that only it's working now.... i suppose that the active eth0 interface was preventing wlan0 to connect?
> 
> 

 

strange, but possible. You might look at using something like wicd to handle your network connectivity instead of using the net.* init scripts. It tends to handle this in a much more graceful fashion (I think d2_racing will concur with this recommendation  :Wink:  )

I use it on my ath9k lappy, handles the transition between wired and wireless without issue, perfectly seamless, I have no net.* in my startup, only wicd, I have nothing configured in /etc/conf.d/net - wicd is a nice turnkey solution without the stupidity of something like NetworkManager.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

in my opinion it just a coincidence.

Error 132 is a error caused by rfkill. But nothing to worry about. wpa_supplicant will do the job turning it off (the rfkill).

Are you sure that after

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

the connection was not working?

----------

